# PHP fail (core dump)



## pimaxc (Nov 6, 2009)

hi all
my server was running well for a long time but yesterday cannot start a script 

```
/usr/local/bin/php /usr/local/www/apache22/data/engine/engine.php >> /usr/local/www/apache22/data/engine/engine.log
```
i get the error 

```
Bad system call (core dumped)
```
 I have reinstalled php and phpextensions. 5.2.11 nothing changed get the same mistake what's wrong &


----------



## Xrsus (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is related, but, I had 5.2.9 installed via packages (along with extensions), then "portupgraded" to 5.2.11_1 (main php5 and all extensions), and then, trying to install ports/devel/pear, I am getting a php core dump as well. (11 Segmentation Fault)

Sorry that doesn't help exactly, but may add to the mystery.


----------

